# 1/4" Collet and Edge guide for Craftsman 315.268350 router



## EdC (Mar 3, 2020)

I have has searching foe a 1/4" collet and a base plate + edge guide for mt 3.5 HP plunge router without success.

Ant suggestions for direction?

Thanks!!
Ed


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Does the router have a 1/2" collet on it now? If so the just get a 1/4" insert. But with a 3.5 hp motor why would you want to use a 1/4" bit. As far as the base plate and guide if you mounted it on a table you wouldn't need either.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Small bits in very large routers using an edge guide ? = you are much braver than me. I would never use a 1/4" bit in a 3.5 hp router and I can only think of a few times when a 3.5 hp router would have been safe when using it hand held. This size router belongs in a router table where you can use a real and substantial fence with it. The largest router that I'll use hand held is a 2 1/4 hp. I have 3 DeWalt DW618 router kits of this size - 2 three base kits and 1 two base kit. 

If you are determined to proceed with this, look for an off brand router fence that will fit your router. Most router fences attach using the horizontal holes above the router base. The fence attaches via rods that slide into these holes. The hole diameter and spacing of the router needs to be known to make this decision. Router base plates are relatively easy to make yourself using good plywood wood or Lexan, a shatter proof plastic, or you can buy a base plate with many holes to make it adaptable to most any router of that size and screw hole pattern. Collet bushings will adapt your 1/2" collet to accept 1/4" router bits. 

Charley


----------



## EdC (Mar 3, 2020)

mgmine said:


> Does the router have a 1/2" collet on it now? If so the just get a 1/4" insert. But with a 3.5 hp motor why would you want to use a 1/4" bit. As far as the base plate and guide if you mounted it on a table you wouldn't need either.


Thank you for your advice. At your advice/direction - I will not go that way for my 3.5 router!


----------



## EdC (Mar 3, 2020)

CharleyL said:


> Small bits in very large routers using an edge guide ? = you are much braver than me. I would never use a 1/4" bit in a 3.5 hp router and I can only think of a few times when a 3.5 hp router would have been safe when using it hand held. This size router belongs in a router table where you can use a real and substantial fence with it. The largest router that I'll use hand held is a 2 1/4 hp. I have 3 DeWalt DW618 router kits of this size - 2 three base kits and 1 two base kit.
> 
> If you are determined to proceed with this, look for an off brand router fence that will fit your router. Most router fences attach using the horizontal holes above the router base. The fence attaches via rods that slide into these holes. The hole diameter and spacing of the router needs to be known to make this decision. Router base plates are relatively easy to make yourself using good plywood wood or Lexan, a shatter proof plastic, or you can buy a base plate with many holes to make it adaptable to most any router of that size and screw hole pattern. Collet bushings will adapt your 1/2" collet to accept 1/4" router bits.
> 
> Charley


Thank you for your advice. At your advice/direction - I will not go that way for my 3.5 router! As for the edge Guide - I will check out the base kits.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

EdC said:


> Thank you for your advice. At your advice/direction - I will not go that way for my 3.5 router! As for the edge Guide - I will check out the base kits.



For an edge guide on a smaller router that has the horizontal holes for attaching an edge guide, look at an M-Power CRB7. It is a very versatile edge guide for smaller routers. I use mine frequently with my DeWalt DWP611 router. Just make certain that the bolts are good and tight before using it. The rods that come with it are hardened, and if the bolts aren't tight to secure it, the fence might move on you. 

Charley


----------



## EdC (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you Charley!


----------

